# Windows 10 won't recognize SD card



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

When doing a update library, it'll find over 400 files (or even 2 as a test), lag for 4 minutes, then state that it has been updated only to find that the files aren't on the playlist and when I choose My device/Storage card, as there was before...there is no storage card option. The only way to open one file is to file explore and open it that way. I've hard reset thinking it would solve it...but nope.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll bite.

What's "Windows 10"?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Mediaplayer 10?


----------



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

Okaaaay...I'll solve it myself...lol
go to File Explorer, open the storage card, click on menu and select 'Show All files', delete the 'MSMETADATA' and the 'WMDRM' files and that should do it! Go to Windows Media Player Pocket and update library...genious!!!! Lol...


----------

